# Kromica bikes



## MaveN (Oct 15, 2009)

Any word on these bikes?

Kromica Shadow Black

Is what I'm thinking of buying, but as a noobie I know nothing of biking. I just bike to cruise and fitness reasons so I'm not looking for anything special...how would this bike fit me?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

MaveN said:


> Any word on these bikes?
> 
> Kromica Shadow Black
> 
> Is what I'm thinking of buying, but as a noobie I know nothing of biking. I just bike to cruise and fitness reasons so I'm not looking for anything special...how would this bike fit me?


Fit? I have noidea. Its nothing special but I am sure would be fine so long as it fits.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Like tihsepa said, it's certainly nothing special. I've never heard of the brand. Personally, I wouldn't buy it, at least not sight unseen.


----------

